# My Story!



## Minion12 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am 20 and a few months ago I was diagnosed with IBS-C. I finally went and saw a doctor and explained all the symptoms I was having! However, it wasn't symptoms that just occurred! I have dealt with IBS symptoms ever since I could remember! My mom never took my symptoms seriously and always said that there was nothing a doctor could do for my constipation and symptoms! Now that I am old enough to finally get help, I want to help others and also get support from others! IBS-C is the hardest thing I feel someone has to go through! My symptoms since I was little was severe nausea, painful bowel movements and not going to the restroom for long periods at a time! My nausea and painful stomach aches are what I deal with everyday! I am on a medication called Linzess which is a miracle medicine however, when I take it I am literally glued to the toilet all day! So between always feeling nausea and always feeling stuck to the toilet it can really make me feel depressed! I constantly get nauseous which makes me want to lay down and I feel as though people like work and family don't think I am being honest! And trust me if I never had to deal with this again, I wouldn't! No matter what I do I can not get rid of the severe nausea! I just hate knowing I am always going to deal with this for the rest of my life!


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Minion -- although I don't have a miracle solution, I completely understand. Your body naturally gravitates toward either D or C, and you worry about it, you're nauseous and thinking about creates MORE of that feeling. What sorts of other remedies have you tried, and what foods can you tolerate?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Minion so sorry for all your problems. living with chronic C can be miserable.

about linzess: how soon are you taking it before eating--a half hour before eating, as prescribed? if it's giving you too much D, try taking it an hour--or even more ---before eating. linzess works on the same receptors that food does, so (in general) the longer you take it before eating, the less D you get. and conversely, taking it right before eating gives you lots of D--i know. that was the only way i could get it to work at all for me--was to take it right before breakfast and then i'd had D off and on all day. not fun but useful as a clean out.

some people even take it at bed time (two to three hours after eating) and find that it works well for them the next morning...

if you're on the 290 mcg dose, you could try the 145.

good luck with everything. hope you can somehow find some relief. take care.


----------

